# LET THERE BE LIGHT- A Lighted Nock Review



## DXT SHOOTER

*Thanks for the eval....*

I've been pondering which lighted nocks to buy. You've made up my mind for me. Great review.


----------



## 188 Inches

They really are a great product.


----------



## stringflipper

don't forget that it may be illegal to hunt with these in certian states (colorado is this way).


----------



## cjahlert

great review. Lots of information and extremely detailed. Appreciate your efforts.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Thanks for the good info!!!!


----------



## 188 Inches

Thanks everyone for the kind words


----------



## treestradler

Ok you have sold me !! Nice job on the research and testing


----------



## dotchess

*Firenocks!*

Firenock rule!! Hands down the best one on the market!


----------



## SC Reezen

Yep happen again this morning..My Lumenok didn't lite up...I'll be switching after today.....


----------



## ford832

Good review,thanks.Still,I'm surprised I never see Archer's Flame mentioned.Far and away the best lighted nock on the market imo.


----------



## 2dapoint

Great review!! :thumbs_up This helps in my decision process. Thanks for your efforts!


----------



## treestradler

I was given some G5 lighted nocks as a gift and quickly put them in my carbon express hunter maxima arrows. I took them out to the range and gave them a quick try into a Block target at 20, 30, and 40 yards and was nicely surprised. They turned on each time and had good visibility even in the bright sun light. They were easy to turn off and I thought I was set for the season. However, this was not the case. My first shot of the year was at a nice old buck. It was early in the morning and still pretty dark when I took the shot at 27 yards. There was no light, nothing. I nocked another arrow as it was still early and since I was not entirely sure how good the shot was, I had determined to stay put and give him a while. During this time a nice doe came along and another shot was taken and again no light. The doe went down in 20 yards the buck I found approximately 100 yards away. I would not recommend the G5's.


----------



## JMaier

stringflipper said:


> don't forget that it may be illegal to hunt with these in certian states (colorado is this way).


Thank you for that. I had no idea a lighted nock was illegal. I know lighted sights are. Didn't know the nocks were as well. :thumbs_up


----------



## breaknockspeed

*Lumenock*

I tried them, but they were always coming on by themselves. I decided they were not necessary and took them back.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

I have made the switch to Firenock! Dorge has an AWESOME product. I got tired of trying to remove my arrow from string only to have my Lumenok pulled out and stay on the string. Not a great fit. No issues at all with Firenock! They rock!

Great review!


----------



## ventilator44

glad to see the positive comments. Firenock is finally getting the recognition it deserves. I have been very happy with them, hunting and target versions.


----------



## thunderchicken2

AdvanTimberLou said:


> I have made the switch to Firenock! Dorge has an AWESOME product. I got tired of trying to remove my arrow from string only to have my Lumenok pulled out and stay on the string. Not a great fit. No issues at all with Firenock! They rock!
> 
> Great review!



Yes sir...excellent product and an excellent person


----------



## camelcluch

JMaier said:


> Thank you for that. I had no idea a lighted nock was illegal. I know lighted sights are. Didn't know the nocks were as well. :thumbs_up


It's strange but you can use glow stick here in Co. 

Has anyone tried the Nocturnal by Double Take??


----------



## WhitetailWiz

Anyone got any info on the easton tracers. I bought a two pack and one words great, but the other one won't activate. Thinking about taking them back what you guys think


----------



## Kirch

I've tried firenocks, lumenocks and eastons. I didn't like the fire nocks because you have to glue dowels into the end of the shaft. plus, you have to pull them out all the way to shut them off, which is a pain. lumenocks only go off when they want to. I was really liking the easton tracers simple operation. but I've broke 3 of them. they don't take impact well..... even into a target and the lighted assembly breaks from the nock as there is a thin weak point there. 

that said, I'm going to try the lazer eyes this year.


----------



## Firenock

*You have not tried firenock!!!*



Kirch said:


> I've tried firenocks, lumenocks and eastons. I didn't like the fire nocks because you have to glue dowels into the end of the shaft. plus, you have to pull them out all the way to shut them off, which is a pain. lumenocks only go off when they want to. I was really liking the easton tracers simple operation. but I've broke 3 of them. they don't take impact well..... even into a target and the lighted assembly breaks from the nock as there is a thin weak point there.
> 
> that said, I'm going to try the lazer eyes this year.


Firenock do not need glue to install. It activation and de-activion are base on Acceleration switch. There is no need for ANY movement of the nock to turn on or off. With the correct accessories Firenock can be shot 15 feet into concrete wall inside a projectile up to 15 shots with projectile speed up to 425fps with no failure. I think you are thinking archer flame, laser eye, or Silver star. Firenock has field changeable battery and nock. Below is our current 7 styles of Firenock for your reference.


----------



## adolf209

nice write up, im going with Firenocks


----------



## camelcluch

You have to glue with Archers Flame? Is it true and any word on Nocturnal yet?


----------



## Slippy Field

dotchess said:


> Firenock rule!! Hands down the best one on the market!


yeah, right behind lumenox. :amen:


----------



## damageinc

Anyone tried those nocks that light up when they pass a magnet on the riser?


----------



## Leopard1

camelcluch said:


> You have to glue with Archers Flame? Is it true and any word on Nocturnal yet?


 only problem ive found with nocturnals is they fly out shaft if u hit wood:mg:


----------



## DaveHawk

*Make your own...THESE WORK !!!*

I have a totally different approach to making your own lighted nocks. I can make these for about $3 each in about 10 minutes. They work in aluminum shafts with super-uni bushings as well as carbon. They turn on when shot (never had a malfunction) and can be turned off easily. There is no loose fitting nock and no fragile contacts. You can rotate them to index your fletching just as you would normally. They can be removed and reinstalled as easily as changing nocks. If you are interested, send me a PM.


----------



## elite203

*Firenock gets my vote*

The only issue i have ever had is the nocks busting. Other than that they are great


----------



## akgucc

I've been using lumenox for the past couple of seasons here in Alaska, like the product but never tried any others. 
Last week I shot a Black bear, the lumenox lit up on impact and was lit as the bear ran out of sight. Found the bear less than 50 yrds without the arrow!?!?! Back tracked the blood trail and found the arrow with the lumenox in the shaft but was not lit up anymore?!?!!?
After reading this post I may have to try those Fire nocks. Also, I have drawn tags in Montana last year and this coming up fall again and they are NOT legal to use there, these fire nocks sound sweet knowing I wont have to change my set up from Alaska moose to Montana elk! I'm loving that!!:thumbs_up


----------



## DaveHawk

While camping I decided to try out one of my home-made lighted nocks in total darkness. It was so dark that I couldn't see my sights and barely could see the target in the lantern light at 15 yards. So, I shot kinda instinctively. My arrow glanced off the top edge of the target and went sailing into a river bottom of thick stuff. I thought it was lost for sure, but when I walked to the edge of the bluff and looked down into the river bottom, I could see my lighted nock shining like a red beacon in total darkness. I took my flashlight and walked right to it. These things will stay lit for 40 hours, so if I loose an arrow during the day. I'll simply wait until dark and find it easily. How cool is that?


----------



## Nofear611

*your lighted nocks*



DaveHawk said:


> While camping I decided to try out one of my home-made lighted nocks in total darkness. It was so dark that I couldn't see my sights and barely could see the target in the lantern light at 15 yards. So, I shot kinda instinctively. My arrow glanced off the top edge of the target and went sailing into a river bottom of thick stuff. I thought it was lost for sure, but when I walked to the edge of the bluff and looked down into the river bottom, I could see my lighted nock shining like a red beacon in total darkness. I took my flashlight and walked right to it. These things will stay lit for 40 hours, so if I loose an arrow during the day. I'll simply wait until dark and find it easily. How cool is that?


how do you make your lighted nocks? Have you ever compared them to any store bought brands? Let me know thanks.


----------



## Anynamewilldo

He hasnt posted on archery talk for a year. Doubt hes going to see this post. Go to the diy sec on here and use the search function and Im sure there is threads on how to make one. Those guys make everything.


----------



## LordElrond

I read an article about certain states requiring arrows to have a certain weight etc but I wasn't aware lighted nocks were verboten. How is finding your arrow a bad thing?


----------

